
Kwajalein and Rockets (2005) - _Microft
http://kwajrockets.blogspot.com/2005/11/kwajalein-and-rockets.html
======
_Microft
This is Kimbal Musk's (Elon Musk's brother) blog from the time 2005-2008 and
reports mainly on SpaceX' activity on Kwajalein island where _Falcon 1_ was
launched from eventually. It's not really widely known and offers an unusual
perspective in my opinion.

